# who is going to sleep overnight?



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

John Singer said:


> BTW: They are predicting a hard frost on Friday night. Could be a long cold night in a boat.


It's going to be warm and cozy in my bed.


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

Bigeejakes said:


> My suggestion would be toilet paper... Last time I stayed overnight for a hunting spot I ended up with poison ivy on the butthole.


thanks now i have diet coke all over my computer screen


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I never have done it and always wanted to but my boat is to small, its a meyers sportspal x-13.
I can just picture trying to sleep in it!! Fat Man Overboard. Reading what Lefty421 wrote makes me want to try it. I think it would be a blast. It reminds me of a couple years ago down in Monroe we were driving around mama and me and came across a dad and son and a buddy and they were cooking out and having a blast camping out the night before.They gave us a hamburger and we talked for about a half hour and to see that boys face so geeked up was priceless. The very next day i see them on the side of the road looking like they were broke down so i had to help!! Nope not them a elderly lady had a flat and they changed it for her!!! That boy was so excited to tell me about the hunt he left the work to his dad and i will never forget his dad looking up at me with that i won the lotto look!!! That is how memories are made!!! My old rear end will be in Camden with a buddy waiting on a small pond he has access to they will come. I Hope!!! Everyone be safe out there, dont put your self in harms way for a duck or goose there will be many more flying by!! Good Luck i am on the countdown starting now And John Singer - i would be dilated to 3-4 Centimeters, I am still laughing at that. The girgle in the belly after a cup of strong coffee in the morning!! Break Wide Boys We Have A Problem!!!


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

LOL...who the hell sleeps? Nobody. Been there, done that....and won't again.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

I have never duck hunted, or hunter over water for that matter. My limited goose hunting experience has been all fields on private. My gf's cousin is a big waterfowl'r, he asked if I wanted to hit a spot on the opener and we talked about truck camping it. Won't be in a blind or boat, but will be comfortable in the back of the suburban on an air mattress and sleeping bag, will save us from the hour and half drive up that morning at least. 

I'm not sure what to expect, but now I know to expect some neighbors out there. Good luck all!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Never actually camped, but we did get to spot about 6-7 hours before daylight before. Took turns dozing in the truck and when headlights showed up, moved to the water. That's been quite a few years since we've done that. Been hunting private for opening day for quite a few years now.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I have seen people setup a tent if they are by an island.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

We set up a couple times after midnight when much younger and dumber. We spent hours waving flash lights and yelling at guys moving by looking for spots or perceived too close (1/2 mile), it was stupid and stressful and was never worth it imo.
To me, the prize is November Mallards and Blue Bills on the deck.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Divers Down said:


> We set up a couple times after midnight when much younger. We spent hours waving flash lights and yelling at guys moving by looking for spots or perceived too close (1/2 mile), it was stupid and stressful and was never worth it imo.


I did that same thing years ago and never want to do it again.

Hunted Middle Zone last weekend. Camped about 12 miles from the ramp. Hit the rack early (8:30-9:00 p.m.) Woke up at 3:30 a.m. Cooked a good breakfast and made coffee. Ate breakfast, drank coffee. Gave birth.

Arrived at the ramp at about 5:00. Launched and picked a spot to hunt. Flashed a light at a couple of guys. Had 2 hunters in kayaks paddle through our decoys. 

Had a great time and shot a couple of birds. 

This weekend, I am to meet at the ramp at 4:00 a.m. We will be cooking breakfast in the blind. I am not sleeping in my boat and am not setting up at midnight.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

No matter how hard you try, there will always be someone who shows up right about shooting time. Once this happened to our crew and we made the best of it. The guy had an awesome dog and we were hunting some of the nastiest marsh I've ever stepped into in my life. That dog retrieved a bunch of birds for us that morning, and everyone had a great time.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Sewey said:


> ...My gf's cousin is a big waterfowl'r, he asked if I wanted to hit a spot on the opener and we talked about truck camping it. Won't be in a blind or boat, but will be comfortable in the back of the suburban on an air mattress and sleeping bag, will save us from the hour and half drive up that morning at least.
> 
> I'm not sure what to expect...


Yeah, the GF's cousin, a sleeping bag and the back of a Suburban. What could go wrong with that scenario? 

Reminds me of an old saw. If you wake up in the morning and your butt hurts, are you gonna tell anyone?

LOL


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

I've never slept in the boat except for some afternoon naps last year I started to do the get there at 2am sleep in the truck until headlights show up then launch the boat.i used to launch the boat at 2am then wait. Last 2 year it's only been my party then a old timer at my public land lake I feel this year is going to be packed. Used to be 7 groups that hunted this small woddie lake.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Let me ask guys going hunting this Saturday to public waters. If you are not planning to sleep there overnight, *what time are planning to get to boat ramp?* I kind of decided not to sleep there because at my age, I may sleep through it and wakeup with the sound of the war and guys to my left and right. I am planning to arrive to boat launch about 4 am. warning, Your answers may affect my arrival time.


----------



## webbedconnection (Jan 13, 2006)

Good night all! No weekends for this retired guy! And certainly no overnites in a boat!

Jeff at WebbedConnection ...zzzzzzzzzzz….


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

You guys are suppose to be doing this.









Not this


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I've done it a couple of times when I was younger and had a great time. Didn't get any sleep though as we would stay up all night swapping lies.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

I am already having a hard enough time sleeping this week....


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

ajkulish said:


> I am already having a hard enough time sleeping this week....


Been a rough one for me too. I figure I can sleep on the 3 hour ride to fish point that afternoon before we get to the motel assuming I don't draw the short straw and have to frive!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

Lucky enough to own property that butts up to crow island. I'll be sitting in the 4 man blind around 6 with a pot of coffee. Yes, theres tp in the blind


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Hope you got a little shootin practice in before the opener. You don't want to get any strange looks from your pooch. Count you shells for the bingos and hope not to many teal come buzzin through.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

OnHoPr said:


> Hope you got a little shootin practice in before the opener. You don't want to get any strange looks from your pooch. Count you shells for the bingos and hope not to many teal come buzzin through.


Why did I watch that whole video? Lol


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Divers Down said:


> Why did I watch that whole video? Lol


HAHAHAHAHAHA, because it is duck season.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Quack Addict said:


> Yeah, the GF's cousin, a sleeping bag and the back of a Suburban. What could go wrong with that scenario?
> 
> Reminds me of an old saw. If you wake up in the morning and your butt hurts, are you gonna tell anyone?
> 
> LOL


Well damn, he did say no cell service there either... :tsk:


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Sleeping overnight in the marsh; the waterfowler's equivalent of calling "seat save". <sigh>


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

I like Monday-Friday mornings in November. Take the whole month off every year. If I want to hunt around other people I’ll goto harsens on a sunny afternoon.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Camping in "our" spot? Yep. Been there.... Tawas Lake, Drummond Island 2nd Lake, Cooke Dam Pond, Munuscong, Middle Grounds, Quanicassee. Sleep in the truck waiting to launch? Done that... Pte Mouille, Anchor Bay, Crow Island, Proud Lake. Not doing it again. Opening day combat duck hunting is not the bag I'm in anymore. Been on private land for the past few years and wouldn't dream of going anywhere else. If the private land spot I have goes away - and it could with all the development around the place - I might venture out on public land again for the opener. But I'm not camping or sleeping in my vehicle. I'd probably just hunt the afternoon somewhere. The PTSD after the opening mornings in the past just isn't worth going through again.


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

Try an Aimpoint hunt simulator with virtual reality goggles and there gun, its awesome!
360 degree view, cattails, ducks whizzing past quacking and damn hard to hit too.
all in the comfort of your living room, no rush to your spot,no seasons, bag limits, no dekes, no getting up early,
no shells or gas, no time off work. the list goes on and on.
can also hunt elk, wildbore, ect.
cost less than the average duck boat.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Not to mention making a darn good breakfast just over in the kitchen than back to the simulator


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

grassmaster said:


> Try an Aimpoint hunt simulator with virtual reality goggles and there gun, its awesome!
> 360 degree view, cattails, ducks whizzing past quacking and damn hard to hit too.
> all in the comfort of your living room, no rush to your spot,no seasons, bag limits, no dekes, no getting up early,


If that game was realistic, it would shut off in early December and you would not be able to turn it back on until the following October.


----------



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)

fsamie1 said:


> Let me ask guys going hunting this Saturday to public waters. If you are not planning to sleep there overnight, *what time are planning to get to boat ramp?* I kind of decided not to sleep there because at my age, I may sleep through it and wakeup with the sound of the war and guys to my left and right. I am planning to arrive to boat launch about 4 am. warning, Your answers may affect my arrival time.


3:45 am


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

3:30 :lol:


pilgs said:


> 3:45 am


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

A couple years ago we camped out on a point, had to wave off one group but we had the point, the point on the lake that all the birds funnel over.

And at hours -5 minutes two jack wads apparently could not understand what spinnies were, and why our decoys were there, and parked at the end of the point and started bass fishing. When shooting erupted in the distance, then closer, the one said to the other "bow season opened today" and the other said "cross bows are loud".

We just stayed hidden, then when one woody veered off them and over the woods I shot at it and scared the crap out of these guys.

Still not sure if they were that stupid, or just messing with us, but it ruined the best 15 minutes of that morning.


----------



## Tavor (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't hunt opening weekend anymore. But I will be going out Tuesday or Wednesday. I'll be taking Anchor Bay. Just letting you guys know.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I am glad so many of you not going opening day. That would be a zoo out there. I do not have to drive around too much to find a spot. I be at the ramp about 4. Please do not setup too close to next party so I can sneak my boat between you, Also, try not to swear and yell too much, that will spook the ducks.


----------



## Outdoors Fool (Mar 27, 2011)

In my spot now - in the woods - bowhunting! Good luck tomorrow everyone, ill be out in zone 2


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Cold rain out there take your blankie and a tarp.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

fsamie1 said:


> I am glad so many of you not going opening day. That would be a zoo out there. I do not have to drive around too much to find a spot. I be at the ramp about 4. Please do not setup too close to next party so I can sneak my boat between you, Also, try not to swear and yell too much, that will spook the ducks.


I have heard that before, BIG TIME. My duck hunting bud from the 70s capturing a state record in swimming with the backstroke was diagnosed with MS about 20 yo. We used to walk with waders, dekes, guns one of the tree lines out to the PM marsh back before the banana dike was built. Whatever west winds or possible tide when the water was out there was a couple hundred yard walk to thee spot. The conditions were that 8" suck muck crap. Whoaa, not only PM could hear him, canuck land could hear him @#$#$%$%##@$%%%###$$%%%&&**(($$#@@!!!!! It wasn't even funny.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Twin beds, heat, 4 burner stove w/ oven, kitchen table, sink, fridge, sofa, boat parking, valet, lazy boys and just about everything a duck blind should have.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Actually a beautiful night in west michigan. Very pleasant laying inside the boat blind. Just can't sleep. Got 30 minutes at most. The problem is that we are just floating about in our little pool and the wind keeps scraping the boat against the brush, making a horrible noise. Just too stubborn and comfy to get up, use the push pole and move ourselves.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Highball28 said:


> Actually a beautiful night in west michigan. Very pleasant laying inside the boat blind. Just can't sleep. Got 30 minutes at most. The problem is that we are just floating about in our little pool and the wind keeps scraping the boat against the brush, making a horrible noise. Just too stubborn and comfy to get up, use the push pole and move ourselves.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


What happened to FP AM?


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

We got drawn for tomorrow AM. This morning is gonna be a state land woodie slug fest!


OnHoPr said:


> What happened to FP AM?


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Well, you could always take a nap until 7:25. You should get a wake up call then.lol


----------

